# How close to call to a den



## Huntnfish2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Found a few really active yote dens here in Michigan. Wondering how close to the den would you set up, and what you think the best call sequence might be. Kind of new to yote hunting, but it's definitely addictive.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

Coyotes arent using dens right now.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea the coyotes are likely not using the den hole unless its for fleeing from danger or getting out of extreme weather or something. They do tend to hang out close to their old dens though - I guess they feel its a safe area.

When they are denning though, just setup in the afternoon and they will likely be sunning right outside the den.


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

When do coyotes start denning?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here in Michigan in late winter. Not sure about down south on that. Someone will know. BTW, Welcome huntnfish2 ! Scouting first will be a major factor for you. If your not seeing sign, move on. I'll set up where I hear them or see lots of tracks and scat. (lately right out back!) Start out quietly on the call, as you never know if one is right around the tree from you. Play the wind also, you can't beat their nose. Good luck and have fun !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome huntnfish2.


----------



## Huntnfish2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome--much appreciated. Could have sworn it was a coyote den. What would be using an active den at this time of year in Michigan. Fox?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe a badger. They'll sometimes dig a hole that looks big enough a horse could cimb into.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum huntnfish2.

Woodchucks will have dens in that are also. Are there fresh tracks ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was thinking badger also. I've ran across a few that were pretty huge. Like Don said a woodchuck will dig a pretty big and deep tunnel too.


----------

